
Mom's Instagram account shut down over breastfeeding selfie - chrisdinn
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/mom-s-instagram-account-shut-down-over-breastfeeding-selfie-1.2640768
======
sivetic
Instagram's argument is that the picture contained child pornography. The
picture was of a topless toddler breast feeding, which (for anyone with kids)
is a perfectly normal sight.

I cannot comprehend why so many people get uncomfortable by the image of a
breastfeeding mother or a toddler that isn't fully dressed. As a parent and a
husband to a mother that is extremely comfortable with breastfeeding, I am
saddened for all other mothers who are made to feel ashamed of such a natural
activity.

